# How much do you pay for someone to dog/ house sit?



## bertin12 (7 February 2015)

I'm going to be looking after my mums friends dog for 5-7 days (yet to be confirmed). We haven't finalised details yet but they've asked how much do I want to be paid. They've never done this and neither have I so I'm just wondering if anyone on here can give me some guidance? obviously I won't expect to charge the same as someone who dog/ house sits as a profession. 

The dogs a spaniel type x breed, it can either come to our house and stay with us or I can stay at theirs. The dog will come to work with me on the days I'm working and will be walked 2 or 3 times each day. The dog is also on medication as it is epileptic but it's medication controls this. 

How much would you expect to pay someone? It's more of a friend doing a friend a favour but they've said they want to pay me something. But like I said I have no idea how much people generally pay. 

Thanks


----------



## wren123 (7 February 2015)

I pay a dogsitter 20 a day for them to have the dog in their house. That is the going rate for a dog boarder, not a friend.


----------



## Bestdogdash (7 February 2015)

Check the going rates in your area - for exactly the same type of service (home not kennels) on www.mydogbuddy.com

I found a super lady who looks after mine this way. In my area the prices range between £15 - £25 per day.


----------



## {97702} (7 February 2015)

I'm paying someone £20-£25 a day (must finalise it!) to come and live in my house to look after my lot when I'm away on holiday - I pay someone else £5 a day to let them out at lunchtime each working day, they just go out into the back garden for a quick pee


----------



## SusieT (7 February 2015)

I'd ask a friend to pay around 15/day unless a close friend


----------



## Echo24 (13 February 2015)

My dog walker charged £24 a day, pretty much £1 an hour. Thankfully a friend will have him for much less!


----------



## RockinRudolph (14 February 2015)

I pay £25 per day for our 2 dogs to stay with the boarder. When they go to daycare it's £18 for a full day for the 2 of them.


----------

